# Pokemonklon erstellen



## Hag2bard (5. Apr 2022)

Wenn man wie in meinem Fall das Spiel Pokemon Feuerrot nachbauen möchte, ist dann JavaFX besser geeignet?
Es ist ein GameBoy Advance Spiel. Ein 2D RPG.
Welche Alternativen gibt es sonst noch?


----------



## KonradN (5. Apr 2022)

Hag2bard hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man wie in meinem Fall das Spiel Pokemon Feuerrot nachbauen möchte, ist dann JavaFX besser geeignet?
> Es ist ein GameBoy Advance Spiel. Ein 2D RPG.
> Welche Alternativen gibt es sonst noch?


Hier wäre mein Tipp: Eigenes Thema -> eigener Thread.

Generell ist die Frage, was Du genau machen willst und auf welchen Systemen es laufen soll.

Es spielt keine so große Rolle, worauf Du aufsetzt. Du kannst also JavaFX oder Swing nutzen (bei Applikationen auf dem Desktop). Wenn statt einem Desktop z.B. Android das Ziel ist, dann ist da natürlich das Android SDK gut.

Man kann sich aber auch immer überlegen, ob man nicht spezielle Frameworks / Libraries nutzen möchte. Für Spiele in Java gibt es z.B.:

https://jmonkeyengine.org/ - hier hat man eine ganze Game Engine, die viel Funktionalität bietet.

https://www.lwjgl.org/ - Hier ist dann auch Cross Platform Unterstützung für Grafik, Audio und so aber IMHO weniger speziell als z.B. die jmonkeyengine.

Da kann man also per Suche bestimmt sehr viel finden, das einen unterstützt.


----------



## Robert Zenz (5. Apr 2022)

Zusaetzlich gibt es noch eine recht gute Anzahl an 2D-Engines fuer Java, zum Beispiel LITIENGINE, LionEngine und Orbital.


----------



## Robert Zenz (6. Apr 2022)

Hag2bard hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man wie in meinem Fall das Spiel Pokemon Feuerrot nachbauen möchte...



Achja, freundliche Erinnerung: Die Grafiken von Pokemon selbst zu verwenden ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Den Namen zu verwenden ist eine Urheber- und Markenrechtsverletzung (ich gehe mal davon das "Pokemon" als Marke geschuetzt ist). Irgendeine Form von "Fair Use" greift bei so einem Projekt so richtig gar nicht, auch "Aber ich verkaufe es ja nicht!" ist ebenso irrelevant.

Das spielt natuerlich keine Rolle wenn du es nie veroeffentlichst, aber ist zu beachten in dem Moment wo du es irgendwie verteilen beginnst.


----------



## Robert Zenz (6. Apr 2022)

Wenn es dir nicht um Java, sondern um das Spiel programmieren selbst geht, kannst du dir natuerlich auch Godot (GDScript (Python-aehnlich), C++) und Defold (Lua, C++) ansehen. Haben beide erstklassige Unterstuetzung fuer Tilesets.


----------



## Staarfightaar (6. Apr 2022)

Hag2bard hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man wie in meinem Fall das Spiel Pokemon Feuerrot nachbauen möchte, ist dann JavaFX besser geeignet?
> Es ist ein GameBoy Advance Spiel. Ein 2D RPG.
> Welche Alternativen gibt es sonst noch?


FXGL ist eine game engine basierend auf javafx das haupt fokus auf 2D hat und ist definitiv geeignet
- du wirst sehr viel coden müssen verglichen mit anderen engines
- du wirst sehr viel über interne spiel entwicklung lernen wie zb wie man eine animation aufbaut ( was da einfach geht aber dir viel zeigt )
( ich bin mmit jmonkey verzweifelt )

UNITY hat auch ein rieseen 2D tool kit
- sehr eifnach zu bedienen
- hat halt den unity editor... da kannst du zb auf tile maps malen mit bildern  also sehr sehr einfach
- du drückst auf export und klickst an für was du es haben willst... android, desktop, mac , linux ... is halt schon geschmeidige sache

Godot hat auch ein riesen 2D tool kit
- soll angeblich sehr rudimentär sein ka ob das stimmt


unity hat sogar ne 3d tilemap.. die is schwerer als 2d weil es preview feature ist, aber da mach ich im moment auch ein ww2 spiel damit


----------



## Hag2bard (17. Apr 2022)

Danke für die Antworten. Mir geht es nicht um das Spiel selbst, sondern um Java. Ich möchte dass meine Programmierkenntnisse wachsen, so wie mein Spiel. Ich möchte mehr über den Aufbau von Java Projekten erfahren, also das theoretische Wissen steigern und praktisch umsetzen.
Momentan bin ich am Map Editor dran. Laufen soll das Spiel auf meinem Rechner. Dass die Tilemaps urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, ist ein großes Problem für mich. Wenn ich meinen Code kommentiert und gesäubert habe, möchte ich ihn mit euch teilen damit ihr ihn aufeinander nehmen könnt.
Als nächstes denke ich werde ich weder Performance Optimierung noch Bug Fixing vornehmen, sondern Junit Tests implementieren.


----------



## Robert Zenz (17. Apr 2022)

Hag2bard hat gesagt.:


> Dass die Tilemaps urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, ist ein großes Problem für mich.



Ja, ist es. Aber dann nimm einfach welche, welche du auch verwenden darfst. Kenneys Game Assets zum Beispiel, oder irgendwas von OpenGameArt.org, oder irgendwas von itch.io.


----------

